# OSHA requirements



## sabu (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey guys, i work for a siding company and we do a lot of 2-3 story buildings. we have 28 foot extention ladders maxed out with ladder jacks and a plank running across them. just wondering at what point are you required to be tied off at?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

interpretation is in the eye of the reader

Cal-OSHA 

1675(j) - Tie, block or otherwise secure portable ladders in use.

1648(a-b) - Ladder jack scaffolds - span 16' (Max), height 16' (Max), width 14" (Min), Load 2 workers (Max. - No lbs specified)


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Anything over 6'. Good luck.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually Ladder Jacks are governed under OSHA scaffold standard 1926.450
The general Fall Protection standard of 6' does not apply to scaffolds, nor does it apply to ladders (and several other standards). Several standards have their own fall protection requirements(or lack thereof). 

*All ladder jack scaffolds shall be limited to light duty and shall not exceed a height of 20 feet above the floor or ground.
*
*All ladders used in connection with ladder jack scaffolds shall be heavy-duty ladders and shall be designed and constructed in accordance with American National Standards Institute A 14.1-1968, Safety Code for Portable Wood Ladders, and A 14.2-1968, Safety Code for Portable Metal Ladders. Cleated ladders shall not be used for this purpose.

The ladder jack shall be so designed and constructed that it will bear on the side rails in addition to the ladder rungs, or if bearing on rungs only, the bearing area shall be at least 10 inches on each rung.

Ladders used in conjunction with ladder jacks shall be so placed, fastened, held, or equipped with devices so as to prevent slipping.

The wood platform planks shall be not less than 2 inches nominal in thickness. Both metal and wood platform planks shall overlap the bearing surface not less than 12 inches. The span between supports for wood shall not exceed 8 feet. Platform width shall be not less than 18 inches.

Not more than two employees shall occupy any given 8 feet of any ladder jack scaffold at any one time.


*Kind of wordy but thats OSHA. 20' Max for ladder jacks. Fall Protection required at 10' (1926.451(g))

States with their own OSHA laws may be more stringent.

Mndrk


----------

